# Apprenticeship limbo.



## Sliver (Mar 5, 2009)

In my local they are having a hard time finding apprentices. They also only hire in groups. The JATC didn't have any information about interviews, if they are interviewing, or if they will send you another letter when they are going to interview?


----------



## Tim0mit (Mar 13, 2013)

*update
I talked to the jatc again and was told there are currently no plans to interview and take on a new class but there was a possibility I could be put to work as a construction worker. Is this a position with any relevance to an electrician and is there a possibility this would make it more difficult to become an apprentice when they are interviewing again?


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Tim0mit said:


> *update
> I talked to the jatc again and was told there are currently no plans to interview and take on a new class but there was a possibility I could be put to work as a construction worker. Is this a position with any relevance to an electrician and is there a possibility this would make it more difficult to become an apprentice when they are interviewing again?


Bump


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

Tim0mit said:


> *update
> I talked to the jatc again and was told there are currently no plans to interview and take on a new class but there was a possibility I could be put to work as a construction worker. Is this a position with any relevance to an electrician and is there a possibility this would make it more difficult to become an apprentice when they are interviewing again?


In my local in Denver a lot of apprentices were CW's(construction worker) before they were accepted into the apprenticeship. CW is basically a lower wage apprentice, without the schooling. From what I was told, the program was put into place to allow union shops to be more competitive in the market, as well as a kind of probationary thing for potential apprentices. 

It definitely won't make it more difficult to become an apprentice, if anything it will help you.

Good luck!


----------

